# Does your cat curl it's paws while sleeping?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I just noticed that Miu curled all four paws as she was sleeping. I find that pretty funny and cute. Of course, Rocky the dog doesn't do that so I didn't know about it.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w62/jessien217/Animals/Rocky Miu/363a9c43.jpg


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

lol Ninja does the exact same thing. Not only will he sleep like this, but he will also lay the same way with his eyes open, watching everyone around him. What a goof ball.

Unfortunately, I don't have a good adult pic of him doing this, but here are two kitten pics I found. He mostly just looks like a black blob, but you can kind of see the cute little curled toes.

*Ok now, this is NOT a DEAD kitten! Regardless of how it looks, this is a very happy, but extremely TIRED kitten* lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG sooo cute! No wonder he's called Ninja. What an appropriate name! Wow, seems like the paw curls are typical cat behavior!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen does this sometimes, but only when she cat naps, very lightly sleeping.  

Sometimes, late at night, she still wakes me up with soft fear cries when she's deeply asleep and having a nightmare. Not as often as when she was first adopted, and she's starting to have good dreams more often now, running and kicking in her sleep without being afraid.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Skooma sleeps on my face/chest so I can't really look down and notice curly paws. But I do know she does it when she's sleeping everywhere else. Not often, though... does that make my kitty weird? 8O


----------

